# A good location in the UK to train endurance riding?



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Are you planning to move there based on that location or do you already live there? 
Your question is a bit vague, the UK is a small country but not that small if you want to be able to get to a specific location on a regular basis


----------



## fierygirl (Jan 13, 2017)

Yeah, moving to UK in several months that's why the question is here


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

So do you have a specific location in the UK that you're already set to move too?


----------



## fierygirl (Jan 13, 2017)

Sure, Moving to Liverpool


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

OK
Here are a couple of links for that area that might be useful for you. I'm sure someone on one of them can point you in the right direction
Cheshire Group of Endurance GB
Lancashire Group Of Endurance GB. | Just another WordPress site


----------



## fierygirl (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks for all advices, they're very helpful


----------

